# marine railway



## SE18 (May 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg39RjcIX_s&list=UU20SgxuthVi6uIbuGCGKMsw

I recently built a sailboat that's 4 ft tall that actually sails using 2 servos for rudder/sail controls. The problem in Virginia is the ponds are shallow along the shore and you have to get your feet muddy trying to launch the sailboat because the keel is really long and it needs deep water to float.

So I researched what the 1:1 sailboaters do to launch and I came across a lot of marine railways with specially designed trains to carry the boats into the water. That's what I needed, I thought.

So using my Marquette stick welder, I welded bedframe rails together. I welded bolts on the underside so it can come apart in 2 sections for greater portability; then laid down tracks (ties held by gorilla glue). I then stick welded up a "cradle care" to haul the sailboat. I made it entirely of steel so it wouldn't float away during launch. I was going to use my SB9A lathe to turn some wheels but then found these sliding door wheels to use instead; plus they have steel bearings so they roll nice.

I then used a salvaged motor/gearbox and attached a 9.6 v batter to it, some twine as well and tested it. It eased the cradle car down OK but didn't have enough power to pull it back up the test slope (the cradle car is around 10 lb.). So I added 2 pulleys and that increased the mechanical efficiency enough to pull it up the track, albeit very slowly.

It's not yet finished as the pulleys were just clamped down and I hand-held the motor/gearbox/battery. Those need to be housed at the top of the track.

So now I don't need to risk my life with quicksand at the water's edge, water moccassins coming at me or alligators, leeches, etc
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
btw, the hatch for the sailboats stays on using  rare earth magnets; just thought I'd throw those 2 photos in; the sailboat was cut from plywood


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2014)

more pictures please.  and a few far shots to get the whole thing with track in the water. . .
that looks like more fun that trying to see remote planes...................


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 8, 2014)

Wow, this is SO cool.  I second David's request for more pics!  Love it!



Bernie


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 8, 2014)

But you could always use your SB9A to build a steam powered winch....


----------



## SE18 (May 9, 2014)

Glad you liked. I'm traveling this weekend and still have to finish the marine railway, mounting the motor, pulleys etc; then I'll try and come back to this thread (if I can find it that is) and post some videos of it being used. Coincidentally, I did use my lathe to make a dummy steam winch for a steel derrick I welded together. The spider it turns on was actually welded together using my carbon arc torch that I built, if you can believe that. Also used lathe to make pulleys and wheels for this contraption.

another coincidence. I sent pictures of my marine ry to a buddy of mine in Scotland. He recently visited Norway and took this photos of a marine ry which looks remarkably like mine. Art imitating life


----------



## 12bolts (May 11, 2014)

Nice idea. The dogs seem pretty interested.
On real, (fullsize anyway, as yours is real too  ), slipways the cradle doesnt have the cross pieces across but rather length wise, if at all. That way the boat can be driven straight in to the cradle. The tall corner posts are usually just to fit springers to and as the cradle is hauled out the boat settles down onto shores. With your setup the cradle needs to sink deep enough for the keel to clear the cross pieces before you can sail away. Unless its easier to manouver your boat sideways?

Cheers Phil


----------



## SE18 (May 12, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Nice idea. The dogs seem pretty interested.
> On real, (fullsize anyway, as yours is real too  ), slipways the cradle doesnt have the cross pieces across but rather length wise, if at all. That way the boat can be driven straight in to the cradle. The tall corner posts are usually just to fit springers to and as the cradle is hauled out the boat settles down onto shores. With your setup the cradle needs to sink deep enough for the keel to clear the cross pieces before you can sail away. Unless its easier to manouver your boat sideways?
> 
> Cheers Phil



thanks for the idea; once I get to really using it I'm sure there will be mods. The wood posts are held in with small shims in the brackets so that would be easy


----------

